# disk optimizing error



## Dka (Dec 1, 2010)

i am trying to run a disk optimization using norton 360, but each time i try it just says drive B : other error. i have no idea what to do . i have tried reinstalling norton but it did,nt make any difference.
can anyone advise.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Drives A and B are usually reserved for floppy disk drives. Check in Windows Explorer to see if you have a B drive listed.

If your computer doesn't have 2 floppy drives go into BIOS and disable B, then save settings and exit.


----------



## Dka (Dec 1, 2010)

don't have any floppy drives. i have a toshiba laptop.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go into BIOS and disable B. Unplug any external USB drives and remove any flash memory cards while you're optimizing with Norton.


----------



## Dka (Dec 1, 2010)

sorry for sounding dumb but have been into BIOS but could'nt find where to disable drive B


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It should be on the same screen where your hard drive is shown (A, B and C). If there's no option to disable drive B or 'floppy seek' then your BIOS doesn't support this feature, which is fair enough as it's a laptop. It's more common in desktops.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

I've seen this issue solved before on the Norton forums through running a disc check. Might be worth posting there if that doesn't solve it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

http://community.norton.com/t5/Nort...-a-disk-I-don-t-have-with-an-error/m-p/255645


----------



## Dka (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks i'll try that and there.


----------



## Dka (Dec 1, 2010)

no luck


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open Windows Explorer, right-click the hard drive and select Properties. Click the Tools tab, then click the Check Now button and tick the 'Automatically fix' box to check for errors.

If it's still not working, disable the Optimization feature in Norton and use Windows defrag instead, which does the same job.


----------



## Dka (Dec 1, 2010)

will do that . thanks for your help.


----------

